# Value of 2 Ariens Snowblowers??



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Quick 2 questions. 

I have the opportunity to trade a brand new professional pressure washer that cost me $1063.00 with tax for a 2 year old Ariens (that's what he said, but I don't think it's accurate) 30" Deluxe that is suppose to be in mint condition. It has a 14HP engine. The guy says it cost him $2200. What might be the value of this machine?

Also, I currently have a 24" Ariens Deluxe that is in fantastic shape. Starts on the first pull every winter and throws the snow as far as can be expected. I also added electric hand warmers and a separate switches for the light and hand warmers. What might it be worth?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Smolenski7 said:


> Quick 2 questions.
> 
> I have the opportunity to trade a brand new professional pressure washer that cost me $1063.00 with tax for a 2 year old Ariens 30" Deluxe that is suppose to be in mint condition. It has a 14HP engine. The guy says it cost him $2200. What might be the value of this machine?


He is either lying, or he got the worst deal ever..I wont say which one I suspect is waaaaaaaaaaay more likely.










from:
The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

Current price for a brand-new Deluxe 30:

Ariens Deluxe 30 in. Two-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower with Auto-Turn Steering-921032 - The Home Depot

Ariens 921032 Deluxe ST30LE 30" 306cc Two-Stage Snow Blower

so, price brand-new, right now: $1,400.
and he paid $2,200 two years ago? ummm..no.

also, HP ratings haven't been used since 2009, seven years ago..
The Deluxe 30 had a 14.5 ft/lb (291cc) Ariens AX291 engine in 2014,
which is approx 9HP, depending on what conversion calculation you use..
that guy simply made up 14hp..

IMO, you should just walk away..

Scot


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's a picture of the tag.

I think there's something up too. He sent another picture of the machine. The head light is round and off to the side. That design hasn't been used in more than 5 yeas, I think.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

921023 was made 2011 to 2015..
the oval headlight was last used in 2011..

So oval light + very low serial number = 2011 model year for sure.
5 years old this winter.

If he bought it new, he paid $1,200 to $1,300 for it..
value now 5 years later? depends on condition..but somewhere in the $800 to $1,000 range probably.

this time of year is also rock-bottom for used snowblower prices! 
there is a definite seasonal price differential..demand in the Spring is basically zero.

Scot


----------



## 404 (Feb 1, 2015)

Why is the machine tag look like it is stuck over another larger white tag?


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

404 said:


> Why is the machine tag look like it is stuck over another larger white tag?


I didn't notice that. However, if you look at the last "N" in Wisconsin, it starts on the top sticker and end on the sticker underneath. As a result, I don't think he is trying to pull a fast one in that respect.

Good Catch.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I think I have seen that "double sticker" thing before on other recent Ariens machines..
I dont know why it was done that way, but it also looks legit to me.

Scot


----------

